# Serious snow removal items



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Posting this for a friend.

https://dayton.craigslist.org/hvo/d/serious-snow-removal-items/6471590892.html

If cash flow was a bit better, I'd be tempted to buy one of those dedicated salt trucks.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Posting this for a friend.
> 
> https://dayton.craigslist.org/hvo/d/serious-snow-removal-items/6471590892.html
> 
> If cash flow was a bit better, I'd be tempted to buy one of those dedicated salt trucks.


Epiphany? Lol


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Posting this for a friend.
> 
> https://dayton.craigslist.org/hvo/d/serious-snow-removal-
> 
> ...


There's an ebling in one of the photos, are you aware in that'll be going up for sale as well?
It says to call but there's no phone number.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> There's an ebling in one of the photos, are you aware in that'll be going up for sale as well?
> It says to call but there's no phone number.


He's a very private person.
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/2-16-ebling-back-blades.172684/#post-2256144


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> He's a very private person.


I don't care what Todd says about you Mark,
I like you!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I don't care what Todd says about you Mark,
> I like you!


No one cares what Todd says...

PS I'm checking.

PPS He'll sell one or both. And is adding his number.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I don't care what Todd says about you Mark,
> I like you!


It only took 18 years for Mark to finally find somebody that likes him on plow site.

Seller has some good looking equipment.


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

If cash flow was a bit better, I'd be tempted to buy one of those dedicated salt trucks.[/QUOTE]
DJ's has a couple Freightliners like that IH, but have 10' Boss V's on them.
Nice setups if you have the properties.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jdsquire said:


> If cash flow was a bit better, I'd be tempted to buy one of those dedicated salt trucks.


DJ's has a couple Freightliners like that IH, but have 10' Boss V's on them.
Nice setups if you have the properties.[/QUOTE]

Meh...DJs and Freightshakers...I'll pass.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dude got some nice stuff. Is this Dayton in Meatchicken?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Good for "J".... I'm enjoying my 1st winter in a looooooooong time.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> Dude got some nice stuff. Is this Dayton in Meatchicken?


it wood if OOOOhio sucked more.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I just figured out where meatchicken is.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> He's a very private person.


Must be a not Mr. Nice guy....Post was Flagged for removal


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> Must be a not Mr. Nice guy....Post was Flagged for removal


Or Mark doesn't really have any friends.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> Or Mark doesn't really have any friends.


I agree on both


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I don't care what Todd says about you Mark,
> I like you!


Your the only one


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I agree on both


So do I...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Your the only one


Sure...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Wonder why someone flagged his Craigslist ad...What kinda person would do that??


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok I missed the ad, and now I think I’m missing the joke...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Ok I missed the ad, and now I think I'm missing the joke...


No joke...a friend of mine asked me to post the link to his listing of equipment for sale. He is serious about selling. Not a dealer. Nothing wrong with the listing. He's not from Nigeria. He's not selling a brand new Bobcat with 20 hours for $5,000. He's happily married and not looking for a Russian mail order bride.

Some AC flagged it for removal.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Before the fingers get pointed at me, I had nothing to do with it. Cant say I blame him for wanting to get out of it really.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No joke...a friend of mine asked me to post the link to his listing of equipment for sale. He is serious about selling. Not a dealer. Nothing wrong with the listing. He's not from Nigeria. He's not selling a brand new Bobcat with 20 hours for $5,000. He's happily married and not looking for a Russian mail order bride.
> 
> Some AC flagged it for removal.


Well, that sucks. But at least someone's not trying to rip him off. I had two asshats try to steal from me through CL. One was in Nigeria, and they tried to scam me out of one of my Harleys, and another one that tried to scam me out of a tractor that I sold. The first one was a pretty elaborate scam. They sent me a check that was an actual check. I told my bank that I thought it was a scam, so they advised me to not deposit into my regular checking account, because if it got flagged as fraudulent, they would have to freeze my entire account until it was straightened out. So I opened a secondary account and deposited it into that. Sure as ****, fraud. Had the cops come to my house and look up their IP address on my computer, and sure enough, from Nigeria. No way to prosecute them the cop told me. It sure is a chitty World out there.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Before the fingers get pointed at me, I had nothing to do with it. Cant say I blame him for wanting to get out of it really.


Narc......:laugh:


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

MJD strikes again ?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> MJD strikes again ?


He is to Bizzie policing here and lawnsite...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> Well, that sucks. But at least someone's not trying to rip him off. I had two asshats try to steal from me through CL. One was in Nigeria, and they tried to scam me out of one of my Harleys, and another one that tried to scam me out of a tractor that I sold. The first one was a pretty elaborate scam. They sent me a check that was an actual check. I told my bank that I thought it was a scam, so they advised me to not deposit into my regular checking account, because if it got flagged as fraudulent, they would have to freeze my entire account until it was straightened out. So I opened a secondary account and deposited it into that. Sure as ****, fraud. Had the cops come to my house and look up their IP address on my computer, and sure enough, from Nigeria. No way to prosecute them the cop told me. It sure is a chitty World out there.


I had something similar to the check happen. Except I never even messed with it. Just figured it would be entertaining for them to waste 5 bucks on the priority mail postage when they said they were sending it.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Did it in his lunch break 
If we got enough snow to justify it but we don’t 
So far 5 salting events 3 small plow events


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No joke...a friend of mine asked me to post the link to his listing of equipment for sale. He is serious about selling. Not a dealer. Nothing wrong with the listing. He's not from Nigeria. He's not selling a brand new Bobcat with 20 hours for $5,000. He's happily married and not looking for a Russian mail order bride.
> 
> Some AC flagged it for removal.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Let's try this again:

https://dayton.craigslist.org/hvo/d/5-arctic-sectional-snow-plows/6473000139.html

https://dayton.craigslist.org/grd/d/john-deere-x728-4wd-tractor/6472989979.html

https://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/d/international-4300-salt-trucks/6472983397.html

https://dayton.craigslist.org/hvo/d/1999-hyundai-hl740xtd/6472972645.html


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

https://dayton.craigslist.org/grd/d/john-deere-x728-4wd-tractor/6472989979.html

Tassels on the tires... LMAO, I think the tassels go on what they are really called.....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> https://dayton.craigslist.org/grd/d/john-deere-x728-4wd-tractor/6472989979.html
> 
> Tassels on the tires... LMAO, I think the tassels go on what they are really called.....


I always called them ****


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

i get flagged on craigslist numerous times selling very new or new little enclosed trailers, new/never used or like new boss plows and john deere skid rentals... seperate ads.. sometimes the next day other times a week later. craiglist is stupid usually


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

JustJeff said:


> Well, that sucks. But at least someone's not trying to rip him off. I had two asshats try to steal from me through CL. One was in Nigeria, and they tried to scam me out of one of my Harleys, and another one that tried to scam me out of a tractor that I sold. The first one was a pretty elaborate scam. They sent me a check that was an actual check. I told my bank that I thought it was a scam, so they advised me to not deposit into my regular checking account, because if it got flagged as fraudulent, they would have to freeze my entire account until it was straightened out. So I opened a secondary account and deposited it into that. Sure as ****, fraud. Had the cops come to my house and look up their IP address on my computer, and sure enough, from Nigeria. No way to prosecute them the cop told me. It sure is a chitty World out there.


the only thing they are trying to scam you out of is for the amount that the check they send you is overwritten. the scam is always the same. you sell x for $1000, they send a check for $1200. you cash the check and they get you to western union or whatever(few ways they do it) the extra $200 back to them so they can pay their "shipper" or whatever. i've dealt with it a hundred times. i've scammed the scammers quite a few times lately. waste their time and $$. it's fun. i have them overnight me checks to names like Anita Caulk, or Suhgah Deek. Then when the check gets here i tell them i made a type when giving my name and it's actually Sugmah Deek. I've gotten over 2 dozen of them.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

midnight pumpkin said:


> the only thing they are trying to scam you out of is for the amount that the check they send you is overwritten. the scam is always the same. you sell x for $1000, they send a check for $1200. you cash the check and they get you to western union or whatever(few ways they do it) the extra $200 back to them so they can pay their "shipper" or whatever. i've dealt with it a hundred times. i've scammed the scammers quite a few times lately. waste their time and $$. it's fun. i have them overnight me checks to names like Anita Caulk, or Suhgah Deek. Then when the check gets here i tell them i made a type when giving my name and it's actually Sugmah Deek. I've gotten over 2 dozen of them.


No, they were trying to get the bike itself. The check was the exact asking amount. They figured I'd deposit it, and have somebody pick it up prior to the check clearing and getting busted.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

100% no Nigerian scammer was going to take your bike. That's not how they operate. The cops don't deal with that, the FEDS do and they don't give a ****.
The checks are real, they are stolen from real businesses that are totally unsuspecting. One i got was from a college or something like that in MA. The check cleared......then a month or 2 later it bounced. Another was from a machine shop down south. It would really take an idiot to fall for their scams. I get them all the time and can smell them coming. It's almost always the same.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

How does a check clear and then a month later it bounce?


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeah that’s what I said. That’s when I learned that the old “it takes 10 days for a check to clear” was BS. I deposited the check, a few days later the money was in the account, then one day about 1-2 months later the money was gone. It was for a Ford Explorer I was selling on CL. Don’t remember how much I sold it for but the check was made out for more $ and I was told to give it to the “shipper” when he came to pick it up. That’s what they say at first but then they always want you to send money somewhere using money gram or western union. I’ll have to find pics of some recent checks I got. The Ford Exporer one was the 1st back in around 2005 ish.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

https://www.thebalance.com/clearing-checks-risks-and-scams-315292


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Oh and they call it a Nigerian scam because that type of scam originated there but they haven’t operated out of there in a long time. It’s people right here in our country.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

I saw on the news a few weeks ago that some dude here in CT was busted for being part of one of those scams. He was one of the forwarders who would wire the money to the people running the scam after taking his own cut of it.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Every time I get them to overnight a check it’s like $35 they waste. I’d have to find the box with all the others.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nevermind


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Nevermind


Agreed


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Understood


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

K


----------

